
Superintelligence - sajid
http://foundersfund.com/2016/07/anatomy-next-utopia-episode-4-ai/
======
omotm
It is statistically likely that other life exists in the universe. At the same
time it is reasonable that there should be just as many civilizations that are
smarter than we are than those with less evolved capabilities. One could
conclude that at least one of those billions of civilizations have developed
super intelligent machines. Not one of those has visited our planet to wipe us
out. Why? Perhaps we just aren't that important.

